# Porcupine Mount



## ol man (Jan 11, 2009)

Jared I thought you drank way too much when you came home with a porcupine from a bowhunting trip,but it looks pretty cool. They may have taken a long time to complete it, they did a good job though.Better luck bowhunting from here on out.:rant: The ol man.


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

ol man said:


> Jared I thought you drank way too much when you came home with a porcupine from a bowhunting trip,but it looks pretty cool. They may have taken a long time to complete it, they did a good job though.Better luck bowhunting from here on out.:rant: The ol man.


Hey Pops! Good to see you on here! What do you think of the site so far??? Getting any useful info outta here yet?


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Never seen one mounted before that AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Very nice! I want a live baby one , they make good pets. Id love to get a skin or even frozen raw skin too, I can do alot with the quills , especially the soft belly quills.


----------

